# Hello from a Dutch hobbyist fantasy composer :)



## Mr. Sam Flash (Nov 17, 2021)

Hello everybody! 

How are you? Allow me to introduce myself. My name is Sam, 28 years old, working fulltime in IT and currently working on making a long cherished dream come true: writing beautiful soundtracks 

I've written three full pieces so far, using free samples and basic gear, but I'm very pleased with them thus far. My work tends to lean towards fantasy, magical and horror - subjects that were dear to me as a kid and are still now. I love the soundtracks of composers like Ruud Bos (of Efteling fame), Danny Elfman, John Debney, John Powell and Harry Gregson-Williams.

Here are two pieces I'm proud of! I hope you enjoy them and I hope to get some valuable insights here that will help me in my composing journey!

See you soon ^^


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 17, 2021)

Lekker bezig, Sam. And welcome. Drinks are in the corner. Snacks on your right. @Markrs dropped a discount floater in the punch bowl, just so you know.


----------



## Pier (Nov 17, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 17, 2021)

How do you do. Lovely music! Definitely magical.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 17, 2021)

Ahh, more dutchmen. Wees welkom.

VI-Control is not responsible for the excessive amount of string libraries being active here will have you acquire.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2021)

This Grunninger wishes you a most warm welcome as well. Leuk je te zien man! And that’s some cool music right there!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 17, 2021)

Kijk niet in de Deals, deals, deals! sectie ≠ ons-bin-zuunig!

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Mr. Sam Flash (Nov 18, 2021)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## BGvanRens (Nov 18, 2021)

Welkom! That comment on the strings definitely resonates with me


----------



## Jaap (Nov 18, 2021)

Groeten uit Noord-Oost Twente!

Welcome and enjoy this lovely forum and will hopefully have in this weekend some time to check out your music.


----------



## Paulogic (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi Neighbour ! Welcome here.
Amai makker, mooie composities ! Past zo bij menig betere animatie films !

(Hey friend, nice compositions ! Do fit the better animation movies ! )


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 18, 2021)

Do none of you realise how terrified these comments are making the Lovecraft readers?!? 





__





"The Hound" by H. P. Lovecraft


'The Hound' by H. P. Lovecraft



www.hplovecraft.com


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 18, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Do none of you realise how terrified these comments are making the Lovecraft readers?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HP got nothing on us kaaskoppen. Cthulhu beware.


----------



## Minko (Nov 18, 2021)

Welkom!


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 18, 2021)

Lots of kaaskoppen hiero. Now the monkey comes out of the sleeve.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 18, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Lots of kaaskoppen hiero. Now the monkey comes out of the sleeve.


Are you now completely pulled from the pot?!?! Forward with the goat, come on!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Are you now completely pulled from the pot?!?! Forward with the goat, come on!


Ah, we have to go throughthundering like they say in the Behindcorner.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 18, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Are you now completely pulled from the pot?!?! Forward with the goat, come on!


Van Gaal, is det joe? I wisj maai inglisj was uh littel betturr, but unfortunately - peanut butter. It shall be a sausage me.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2021)

It shall me rust in the rate.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm learning so much on this thread that I now know less than when it started. Fully round the clockface.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 18, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Do none of you realise how terrified these comments are making the Lovecraft readers?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've been living underneath sealevel for _ages.

..._

You know, this might explain some things.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 18, 2021)

Crowe said:


> We've been living underneath sealevel for _ages.
> 
> ..._
> 
> You know, this might explain some things.


Why are so many of you tall? You know who's tall? CTHULHU!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 18, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Why are so many of you tall? You know who's tall? CTHULHU!


It's the milk and peanut butter 🧐


----------



## Crowe (Nov 18, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Why are so many of you tall? You know who's tall? CTHULHU!


_Incomprehensibly tall_, one might say.


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 18, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm learning so much on this thread that I now know less than when it started. Fully round the clockface.





Crowe said:


> We've been living underneath sealevel for _ages.
> 
> ..._
> 
> You know, this might explain some things.



It's a relief people are taking the time to translate the Miroire choir

I kinda thought it was German/Frunch but this at least explains the trances


----------

